

How Dreams and Money Didn’t Mix at a Texas Distillery - pgrote
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/28/business/how-dreams-and-money-didnt-mix-at-a-texas-distillery.html

======
dankohn1
It's a compelling story, but the entrepreneur comes off as completely naive in
thinking that he would sell majority control and still be in charge.

